# Corvette Emblem on Chevy Cruze



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I've thought about doing this (because I like the Corvette emblem, not because I want others to think I have a Corvette; so, I wouldn't stick a "V12" sticker on it because it looks lame), and debadging the other emblems.

The tail Chevy emblem at the back is attached using two holes in the trunk; removing the emblem isn't difficult, although you will probably need to remove the inner trunk lining to gain access to the back of the emblem. After that, you just stick the Corvette emblem over the holes.

Personally, I've found the Corvette emblems out there -- including the one stuck on this car -- too small, and rather out of place on the Cruze. I'd recommend looking for one that's closer in size to the original Chevy emblem if you can.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Corvette emblems belong on a Corvette.

But if you must, you simply buy the emblem, remove the bow tie, and apply it.


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

brandonrabbitt said:


> So I saw this picture on Aliexpress.com
> View attachment 6379
> 
> Some person had added the Corvette emblem to their cruze.
> ...


its a cruze...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally I think its blatant disrespect to the Corvette which could never be confused with the Cruze.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

We don't get the Corvette outside of the USA, so there're very few that would even recognize the Corvette emblem anyway.


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmm ok thank you for your advice and imput


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Peeps in Asia may be able to get away with it because I doubt any Corvettes make it out there. 

Here, you better wear your flame suit daily.


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't really understand what you mean by flame suit, but.....ok


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brandonrabbitt said:


> I don't really understand what you mean by flame suit, but.....ok


You don't spend a lot of time on the interwebz do you?

For the vette emblem, i'm not completely sure about putting it on a Cruze tbh. As evo77 said, a vette emblem belongs ... *ON A VETTE*.

As for the "V12", i'm pretty sure it stands for valves, not cylinders. I've seen this badging on numerous cars, especially on an old Cadillac. Because I seriously doubt a stock deville has a 32 cylinder engine.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> As for the "V12", i'm pretty sure it stands for valves, not cylinders. I've seen this badging on numerous cars, especially on an old Cadillac. Because I seriously doubt a stock deville has a 32 cylinder engine.


My old Sedan de Ville's mileage would make you reconsider. I believe that beast was powered by a Pratt & Whitney Wasp radial.

To the OP: Why would misidentifying your car as another model be cool? Dude, you drive an economy compact. Be OK with that and don't insult the mighty Vette for the sake of your self-image.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

brandonrabbitt said:


> I don't really understand what you mean by flame suit, but.....ok


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

I know what a flame suit is... haha


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

brandonrabbitt said:


> View attachment 6379
> 
> 
> Thanks



*FAIL

*(You're welcome)


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's just about as "lame" as hanging a "*HEMI*™" nameplate on a Dodge Horizon, Neon, or Fiat 500!


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> You don't spend a lot of time on the interwebz do you?
> 
> For the vette emblem, i'm not completely sure about putting it on a Cruze tbh. As evo77 said, a vette emblem belongs ... *ON A VETTE*.
> 
> As for the "V12", i'm pretty sure it stands for valves, not cylinders. I've seen this badging on numerous cars, especially on an old Cadillac. Because I seriously doubt a stock deville has a 32 cylinder engine.


No, that's the v12 badge that mercedes uses on their v12 cars last generation. 
http://www.farm6.staticflickr.com/5108/5755637680_b33ce12aa4_b.jpg

and depending on the year caddy did have a v12, and a v16 for that matter.. in production vehicles.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

brandonrabbitt said:


> I know some people may think it looks really lame, but I think it is supper cool.
> 
> Any help/advice would be great.


You are right about one thing--people will think it is really lame. And people are giving you advice, to not do it because it is really lame, but sounds like that is not what you want to hear anyway. It is your car, and if you think it is cool, go for it.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

MikeW said:


> You are right about one thing--people will think it is really lame. And people are giving you advice, to not do it because it is really lame, but sounds like that is not what you want to hear anyway. It is your car, and if you think it is cool, go for it.


Yeah I agree, if you like it, go for it! Just keep that flame suit on when you're driving ... actually not a bad idea if you've had an oil change lately anyways lol. I'm going to put these emblems on instead of the Cruze & Chevy ones Set Of Lovely Cat Car Chrome Badge Emblem Decal Logo Chrome Kit [hello] - $15.99 : Car Parts Lights


----------



## Nathan[K] (Sep 2, 2012)

Corvette emblem aside, that cruze in the picture looks BAD ASS! I absolutely love the way it looks and how he or she has the rear bumper done up. Not sure why they have a V12 badge on it though....


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Nathan[K] said:


> Corvette emblem aside, that cruze in the picture looks BAD ASS! I absolutely love the way it looks and how he or she has the rear bumper done up. Not sure why they have a V12 badge on it though....


Agreed, I really like the black on white look but the bumper really really really looks good...


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I want to punch anyone who does this.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Beaker said:


> I want to punch anyone who does this.


Agreed, you can put a tux on a pig but it's still a pig.

Not that the Cruze is one, but it is a Cruze and not a Vette.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

just an FYI that is not a Corvette only badge.

While Corvette laid claim to this famous cross flag symbol it used to show up on a number of Chevrolet’s sportier model cars. As the vehicles progressed, the emblem was forgotten on all of them except for the Corvette. Now that General Motors is intent on expanding its family of sports cars their goal is to feature the cross flag emblem on each new model member of the family.
(Taken From http://automotivediscovery.com)


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Personally I think its blatant disrespect to the Corvette which could never be confused with the Cruze.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


Sounds like a statement made from "My Cousin Vinny" at the end when vinny's girlfriend is describing a car that has positraction and enough power to do a 2 wheel burnout in the 60s. the Corvette that could never be mistaken for a Skylark or a Pontiac Tempest(jst to finsh the quote).


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Shane said:


> just an FYI that is not a Corvette only badge.


It is right now. No other car wears it. If that changes in the future then so be it, but for now the guy is a hopeless wannabe.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Using the crossed flags emblems on other cars is a great way to piss people off.


----------



## Pissy (Aug 29, 2012)

the back of that cruze looks sick... despite the vette logo.. now ill probably slap a "SS" emblem on there if the cars turns out to build as much power as i think it can...pretty sure the tranny wont hold much over 250hp/tq... but when i get it close what the **** why not


----------

